# Custom Plumbing Pics



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

Here's a k/s I worked on today. 

Before; 




























These were in the wall due to the change from a wall mount kitchen faucet to a deck mount.



















I had to run a tap through the 1 1/2" 90 about 8 times to clean out enough rust to allow a male adapter to thread in. When all was said and done this took about 2 hours. I can't imagine doing it the wrong way went any faster. 










Done.















Paul


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

This was the tub/shower in the same house.



















I pulled the panel, installed a Moen valve and put a new panel back in place.
































Paul


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

I would have sold them a whole new kitchen from the looks of things...

I have been studying a manual somebody posted here.. and according to them this could of turned out to be a $ 50,000.00 service call

You left a lot of money on the table


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Pic #7... was home depot sold out of 60" braided supplies again???? :laughing:


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

I thought about it but there was one problem. It's a vacant rental so there's no kitchen table to chain myself to.









Paul


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

Paul, you went above and beyond the budget, I'm sure. I'ts all you can do some days to polish a turd. You left it, far better than you found it. Good job.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Did you reinsulate the wall under the kitchen sink before you put the plywood up????


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Gotta love those flexible slip joints, those always get a hack out of a bind. Haha


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

OldSchool said:


> Did you reinsulate the wall under the kitchen sink before you put the plywood up????


 
I did not. Honestly, I don't know if there's any insulation in this house except for that little square in the lower corner. I didn't see any in the tub/shower wall or in a few other places that were open.









Paul


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

rocksteady said:


> I did not. Honestly, I don't know if there's any insulation in this house except for that little square in the lower corner. I didn't see any in the tub/shower wall or in a few other places that were open.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just yanking your chain :laughing:.... your a plumber not an insulator


----------



## mssp (Dec 15, 2009)

rocksteady said:


> Here's a k/s I worked on today.
> 
> Before;
> 
> ...


 That last pic makes it look much GOODER!!


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

That must be one of them newfangled atmospheric vents....:laughing:


----------



## 1703 (Jul 21, 2009)

Is that dixie cup acting as a leak containment device?


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB (May 21, 2010)

rocksteady said:


> I thought about it but there was one problem. It's a vacant rental so there's no kitchen table to chain myself to.
> 
> Paul


When that happens I use 3/4" double expansions lead anchor drill them into the foundation and tie myself down to that


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

Colgar said:


> Is that dixie cup acting as a leak containment device?


 
Yes it was. Pretty surprising though, considering the amount of caulk somebody applied. 










Paul


----------

